# Post your BEST 3 of August 2020!



## gk fotografie (Sep 1, 2020)

This is a monthly thread for TPF members to post their 3 BEST photos taken during the previous month. As this is the 'Just For Fun' forum, no critique or negative comments are allowed in the thread, positive feedback and other discussion of settings, technique, processing, location etc. is encouraged.

So, please show your BEST 3 photos of August 2020!


----------



## gk fotografie (Sep 2, 2020)

If no one wants to kick off, then I'll just go.

View attachment 196820
View attachment 196822

View attachment 196821


----------



## Space Face (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Space Face (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Space Face (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 2, 2020)

Slow month but here we go.




Common Gallinule by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Green Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Marsh Wren by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## mjcmt (Sep 2, 2020)

Not to be redundant of other posts I made, so not necessarily my best, but here's a variety of 3 I don't think I posted in other threads.

Delivery


 

Gully Fence


 

Night Street Light


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Tropicalmemories (Sep 2, 2020)

Three different style images of my muse from our travels in August.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 2, 2020)

Well done everyone....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 2, 2020)

@CherylL  Do you remember which lens you used on the mushroom? That's an awesome shot.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 2, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> @CherylL  Do you remember which lens you used on the mushroom? That's an awesome shot.



Thank you.  I sat on a towel in the grass and had the camera just about even with the grass.  Used the flip out screen to view.  The 90 f2 shot at f2.  It is on my Flickr page if you want to look at the data.


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Space Face (Sep 3, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 196894 View attachment 196895 View attachment 196896



That wren is a wee belter.


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 3, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 196894 View attachment 196895 View attachment 196896
> ...


thank you.. i fed him well.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 3, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...



He does look a hearty little chap.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 4, 2020)

I didn't realize until I went to post in this thread that I really only went out shooting twice in August!  I like the cooler weather.  Bring on fall!




a zillion stars over Nauset Lighthouse by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Nauset Light #2 by SharonCat..., on Flickr




beach milky way by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 8, 2020)

A selfie in my office, A shot from Beijing and a shot of Shanghai from this month.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 9, 2020)

It seems I didn't shoot much this month. Life interfered, I suppose...

Crimson


 
Lensbaby Magical Flower


 
Over The Shoulder


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 9, 2020)

@Pixeldawg1 That last cityscape is beautiful.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 10, 2020)

Looking through August photos I found this hummingbird shot. I hadn't looked closely enough to notice the face of the bird can be seen through the wing. The red on the far wing is from the light coming through the bird feeder.
Vogue


 


two other favorites


----------

